

Ask HN: What is a ballpark timeframe for developing a mobile app? - tshubbard

I'm talkin after design. Going from wireframe to functional mobile app. How long does it take to write the code?
======
Animus7
This depends greatly on what your app is doing, what your platform is, how
many people you have, and so on.

~~~
tshubbard
Let me reframe the question. How long would it take for one experienced
developer to write the code for an app like Yelp. 1 day, 1 week, 1 month, 1
year?

~~~
jacksond
I am assuming you are talking about Android/iOS Native Apps. From my
experience, the development time for these 2 platforms are essentially the
same, assuming the same level of developer for each platform.

The amount of time needed can vary a lot depending on amount of 'polish'
required as well how thorough the design and specs are.

With all of that said, I would give an above average developer 2-3 months to
develop something like the Yelp app. This is assuming the back-end and web
services are ready and available.

